# Iran endorses nuclear EMP attack on United States



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

-"The threat of an electromagnetic pulse weapon represents the single greatest asymmetric capability that could fall into the hands of America's enemies. Should a nuclear weapon from a rogue state such as Iran be detonated in Earth's atmosphere at a sufficient height above the continental United States, the blast of electromagnetic energy could immediately cripple America's electric power grid. Currently, the vast majority of the United States' infrastructure is unsecured and exposed."

-"According to some experts, just one properly placed EMP blast could disable so large a swath of American technology that between 70-90% of the United States' population could become unsustainable."

-Dr. Peter Vincent Pry's Column warns:
Iran armed with nuclear missiles poses an unprecedented threat to global civilization.

One nuclear warhead detonated at high-altitude over the United States would blackout the national electric grid and other life sustaining critical infrastructures for months or years by means of an electromagnetic pulse (EMP). A nationwide blackout lasting one year, according to the Congressional EMP Commission, could cause chaos and starvation that leaves 90 percent of Americans dead.

Iranian military documents describe such a scenario-including a recently translated Iranian military textbook that endorses nuclear EMP attack against the United States.

Thus, Iran with a small number of nuclear missiles can by EMP attack threaten the existence of modernity and be the death knell for Western principles of international law, humanism and freedom. For the first time in history, a failed state like Iran could destroy the most successful societies on Earth and convert an evolving benign world order into world chaos.
-------

-As the Obama administration continues to make excuse after excuse to defend the Iranians, the government of Iran seems to be preparing to go to war with the West. In fact, last month Iran's Military Chief said, "we are ready for a decisive battle against the U.S."

-Late last month, Iranian military officials conducted military drills, named Great Prophet 9, where their military attacked and destroyed a replica of a US aircraft carrier. Iranian TV aired pictures of the mock U.S. aircraft carrier as the ship was attacked during the Revolutionary Guard naval exercises near the Strait of Hormuz.
====

Iran endorses nuclear EMP attack on United States | WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The only people for whom EMP is a secret is the American public.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure Bathhouse Barry and Heinz Kerry all on board for that.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Contact your representatives, I bet most of them have no idea what an EMP is. This is a NON political issue.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is a concern, but I consider it a mild one.
They are puffing up just like NK did a few years ago.
They are being emboldened by these moronic "talks" that we're having, and moving their chess pieces for a later strategy.
NK demanded more relief in exchange for toning down their nuclear efforts.
Iran will do the same once they have the capability.

The *only* caveat is, they don't care about the concept of mutually assured destruction, as they would simply be martyred, and that could make them very dangerous.

I don't think they will ever manage to get a rocket off the ground with Israel keeping such a watchful eye.
Conducting a multi-target hit against us is even less plausible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

C'mon y'all. Let the iranian's have some nukes...you big meanies.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

EMP is the great equalizer for states like Iran and Kauboy is correct ( As usual ) They do not care one wit about MAD. They see it as a Victory for Allah and they get thier 72 virgins. Unlike Kauboy, I think the threat level would be much higher. I don't doubt that once they have the technology they, or the terrorist they support, would use it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is part of an solar flare/emp article. Link at the bottom of the post.

Making Ourselves More Vulnerable to Terrorism

In addition, we've spent tens of trillions on the "war on terror", but have failed to take steps to protect against the largest terrorist threat of all: an attack on the power supplies to nuclear power plants. An electromagnetic pulse (EMP) which took out the power supply to a nuclear power plant would cause a Fukushima-style meltdown, and spent fuel pools areextremely vulnerable*to terrorism.

Indeed, failing to harden our electrical grid invites a terrorist EMP attack because it is such an obvious vulnerability &#8230; its like waiving a red flag in front of a bull.

Unless we harden our electrical system to withstand electrical pulses, an EMP remains an attractive method for bad guys to bring the U.S. to its knees.

Bottom line:* Failing to harden our grid invites catastrophe from solar flares*andterrorists.* It makes us*doubly*vulnerable.

There's An Easy Fix &#8230; Are We Smart Enough to Take It?

Japan's nuclear meltdown, the economic crisis and the Gulf oil spill all happened for the same reason:*big companies cutting every corner in the book - and hiding the existence of huge risks - in order to make a little money.

There are*relatively easy fixes*to the threat from solar flares.

The head of the leading consulting firm on the effect of electromagnetic disruptions on our power grid - which was commissioned to study the issue by the U.S. federal government - stated that it would berelatively inexpensive to reduce the vulnerability of our power grid:

What we're proposing is to add some*fairly small and inexpensive resistors in the transformers' ground connections. The addition of that little bit of resistance would significantly reduce the amount of the geomagnetically induced currents that flow into the grid.

***

We think it's do-able for*$40,000 or less per resistor. That's less than what you pay for insurance for a transformer.

***

If you're talking about the United States, there are about 5,000 transformers to consider this for. The Electromagnetic Pulse Commission recommended it in a report they sent to Congress last year. We're talking about*$150 million*or so. It's pretty small in the grand scheme of things.

Source: http://www.globalresearch.ca/an-inexpensive-fix-to-prevent-armageddon/5377338

This is only a portion of the article. It is a good read if you have the time.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

What would an EMP do to photovoltaics? I'm not talking about the charge controller or inverter here I mean literally the photovoltaic panels... would they continue to work or would they need to be properly shielded as well?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have my 2 homemade Faraday cages at home and hope they never come into play! I'm not so sure of the risk on this one? It doesn't seem
likely right now that NK, Iran, whoever will be able to put a well placed nuke over the US by traditional neans. I do have a bit more concern that
the badboys will take a small jet such as a Lear, Falcon, Citation with whatever nuke they can carry and fly it over a strategic spot predetermined to cause maximum EMP damage
and blow it up at altitude. Line of sight EMP from 41,000 feet would be considerable and say 4 or 5 of these go off in maximum value target areas
and not even a missile was fired to do the same job.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No doubt it would take considerable expertise to take out the whole country and I would think Iran has a ways to go before they are able. But, that bufoon in our house in Washington sure is doing everything he can to give them all the tools.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama has been help Iran speed up it's nuke program and not trying to hide it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The last thing the puppet master pulling Obama's strings wants is for the US to be able to survive an EMP relatively intact. Don't think so? Look at the policy decisions, rules and regulations Imposed and present a valid counter proposal.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I think it would take a lot of sophistication and stealth at this point in time to actually launch and detonate a weapon over the center of the U.S. I mean, really. If NORAD can track Santa Claus all around the globe, I don't think there will be a surprise attack (at this point in time.) What would seem much more likely would be to set off as many hand launched EMP weapons over metropolitan areas. If launched at the same time in the right locations, the effect would be the same. If they could get strategic portions of the grid to fail, the rest would follow suit.

The former governor or Arizona (Jan Brewer) actually signed into law before she left office, an act that would require the education of all AZ citizens in emergency preparedness, specifically in storage of food and water. Her 3 specific reasons for this? 1) Grid down from strong solar CME. 2) HEMP attack over the U.S. 3) Hand held EMP devices that could be launched over AZ cities. The bill states in effect, "We believe this will happen and we want you to be prepared, cuz FEMA ain't gonna help you."


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> This is a concern, but I consider it a mild one.
> They are puffing up just like NK did a few years ago.
> They are being emboldened by these moronic "talks" that we're having, and moving their chess pieces for a later strategy.
> NK demanded more relief in exchange for toning down their nuclear efforts.
> ...


I whole heartedly agree except for one minor exception, . . . the scenario by which it could be done.

If I understand it as I have been told, . . . very little of the materials needed for the 99% of the "bomb" are hard to come by or impossible to come by. The big problem is the little nuclear "nucleus" that goes bingo-bango after the implosion of the high grade explosives.

I also understand that the "nucleus" could be carried in a briefcase.

So we play the game with a couple of hidden cells acquiring the 99% stuff off the shelves, . . . while another cell becomes proficient at flying a Lear jet at umpteen thousand feet, . . . and another cell brings in the "nucleus" from Iran, . . . via Iraq, . . . via Jordan, . . . via Saudi Ariabia, . . . via UK, . . . via Canada, . . . and across the border on foot.

The whole thing is assembled in the hanger at some Minnesotastan or Dearbornistan airport, . . . loaded aboard the civilian Lear Jet, . . . who files his flight plan at umpteen thousand feet to cross over Beckly, WVa, . . . where at that same umpteen thousand feet, . . . he recites his koran, . . . does his three "alley akbars", . . . and punches the GO button.

I understand that it will take only a small EMP to knock out the electrical grid for a 500 mile radius, . . . one we would describe as a TacNuc.

A 500 mile radius takes out the East coast from New York to Jacksonville, Fla, . . . over to almost New Orleans, . . . pops St. Louie, . . . Chicago, . . . Cleveland, . . . and all points in between. It also turns the lights out on well over 50% of the population centers, . . . banking centers, . . . investment centers, . . . industrial factories (what few are left), . . . as well as the major source of quickly useable fuel, coal.

This scenario scares me to the beejeebers, . . . because if an old hillbilly like me could make most of this work, . . . what can some sophisticated dudes with college boy credits and deep $$$ pockets do?

Like it was said before, . . . they only want the end result of their 72 virgins, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

but, but... I thought they wanted to our friends?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I read an article some where that a small nuke placed on a short range missile (Iran already has these) in a sea going container launched with out warning just off the US coast detonated at the right height would do the trick. Only a couple would be needed to take out the US power grid. Just one for the northeast. It would take years to rebuild what was destroyed being as they are built to order in Japan. I found this with a google search:

Failure to Protect U.S. Against Electromagnetic Pulse Threat Could Make 9/11 Look Trivial Someday - Forbes


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

Or they could just take out a few strategic hydrodams to bring the grid down. Hell just 1 major one would cause a lot of lights to go out. As well as the stock market to shart.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The last thing the puppet master pulling Obama's strings wants is for the US to be able to survive an EMP relatively intact. Don't think so? Look at the policy decisions, rules and regulations Imposed and present a valid counter proposal.


This seems to be the case. Congress has been asked multiple times for the 150m to harden the grid. It hasn't passed... Wtf! They have spent a lot more money on things that are not nearly as important. It is only a matter of time before we get hammered by a flare or some terrorist figures out to to get us with a emp. It will happen though. Eventually.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I read an article some where that a small nuke placed on a short range missile (Iran already has these) in a sea going container launched with out warning just off the US coast detonated at the right height would do the trick. Only a couple would be needed to take out the US power grid. Just one for the northeast. It would take years to rebuild what was destroyed being as they are built to order in Japan. I found this with a google search:
> 
> Failure to Protect U.S. Against Electromagnetic Pulse Threat Could Make 9/11 Look Trivial Someday - Forbes


Thanks Camel. Good article. This could very well could be the instrument of our future woes. North Korea has the ability as well, but I think they want to survive and would hesitate to use it against us for fear we would retaliate in force. ( In other words thier rocks would glow for years ) The problem with those wack jobs in the middle east is they don't care if they survive, which has been mentioned. Far more likely, I think, we are attacked out of the middle east. More likely, a war that escalates, again out of the middle east.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Any nuclear detonation would have to be detonated at more than 15 miles above sea level to produce an HEMP.

North korea has the rockets that put a sattelite in orbit - that is around 120 miles above sea level. They don't have to aim it at the US - just put it into an orbital path that brings it over the center of the USA. Once it gets over the center they send a radio trigger signal and the following happens- in order:

1. All unprotected semiconductors fail - they are burned internally from the E1 pulse just a millisecond after the detonation. From the ones in your cell phone to the millions of dollars of equipment and components sitting in warehouses.
2. Transformers with large coils are excited by the E2 pulse into overload and either burn up or throw the mechanical breakers that protect them.
3. About a second after the detonation the E3 pulse generates a huge cuurent rise in all long transmission wires - including their ground wires - many times the current they are rated for and burst into flame or simply vaporize.
4. 90% or more of the USA is without power or communications with the exception of the military hardened systems. Some satellites would be lost to the Gamma radiation given off by the bomb - there would be "blind spots" in satellite communications.
Within hours there is no water, fuel transport (including natural gas), or any electricity except for very small generators that don't use electronic controls.

We know that NK has the potential power to do this and that once Iran gets a bomb they only need a missile that can take that bomb into orbit. (say 5 years)

There was a question asked earlier if solar panel would still work after an EMP:
Two answers:
1. With a solar EMP (no E1 pulse) your panels would be safe if they were not connected to the grid during the event - we typically have several days warning of an incoming flare or coronal mass ejection - watch the nasa solar monitor site for daily info.
2. With a High Altitude Nuclear blast (HEMP) the E1 pulse would burn the panels internal connections at the"transfer region" and they would be of no use but maybe for making glass.

On the topic of preparedness and hardening; Some of this country's electrical transmission lines have been "hardened" against solar EMPs using semiconductor rapid acting switches. That makes them extremely suceptable to the E1 pulse of an HEMP. None of the nations infrastructure has been hardened for an E1 pulse - on the contrary everything done has put us at more risk of total collapse in the event of an HEMP attack.

While it would be possible for the military to respond after an HEMP attack would they have any idea who was the attacker? It could come from a sattelite that has been orbiting for years. Who would they attack?
There would be no money because nearly all transactions are made by electronic transfers - cards and checks would be worthless. Cash could be used for the first day or so but with no way to get new supplies or to safeguard what was in the stores there would be nothing left on the shelves by the end of the second day. Most cars would be inoperable and stranded on the road making passage nearly impossible. 

What happens now? No internet, TV, and only emergency broadcast system working and they will tell the population that "everything is being done, that can be done" and that crews should have the electricity back on in a matter of days. In a few days it will be changed to a week or more and after two weeks they will admit that it will be a year or more before services are restored - another lie. It will take us decades to replace the power generating plants, power transmission lines and make the repairs to the infrastructure. Yes, decades! There are few countries that can make the large generators and transformers needed to make the repairs and the USA is not one of them. We buy them from Germany and currently Germany is back logged making power equipment for China for the next 10 years. We would have to use some alternative form of power to build the tools needed to make the equipment to build the large generators and transformers. We would have to find and use alternative fuels to run the plants that make the wire and cables for this equipment. 

This would be the "perfect opportunity" for NATO to enter the country as a savior and strip us of the protection of our rights. It would also be a perfect time for China and/or Russia to attack. There could be no backlash for them to fear.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not pretty but certainly can happen. I read the other day that in a HEMP attack roughly two thirds of the country would parrish within the first year. Preppared or not. The violence, desease, starvation, and infastructure break down would be unimaginable.....and would spread world wide. The world is connected, economically, trade, services, all interdependent in some form or other. Once one piece goes down, all goes down. One we are hit do we shoot back? I think so. Wheter we know who or not we will guess and shoot. Most likey at Korea and the Middle east. Does Russia and China attack? Probably so, once we shoot. No matter the sequence or how it plays out I come to one conclusion. Who would not care? Who would think they were winning if the whole world collapsed or was distroyed? Who?....Mmmmm Let me think.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Iran cannot be a threat anymore, they, along with Hezblah, blah, were just taken off the terror watch list.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I do not think an EMP attack on the US would result in a general nuclear exchange among the major powers.

Look at it this way. If the positions were reversed, and Iran attacked Russia with EMP weapons triggering a Russian nuclear attack on the middle east, would we launch on Russia? No, we would invite a retaliatory response from their submarine force, even if their land base ICBMs were disabled. 

If we are attacked by EMP weapons, our submarine force of 14 boomers, 7 always at sea at any time, would be unaffected. Each sub carries 24 MIRVED missiles, with 8 warheads each of 475 kilotons, for a total of 638,000 kilotons! That's 32,000 times the destructive force of Hiroshima delivered over 1,344 individual targets. What major power would launch on us, knowing they faced this response? And Russia has a similiar capability.

But this scenario presents a unique question. An EMP attack by a rogue nation may be a suicide attack, but the balance of the world would be unaffected. Would it respond to a continent destroyed, helpless for decades? Could it?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I do not think an EMP attack on the US would result in a general nuclear exchange among the major powers.
> 
> Look at it this way. If the positions were reversed, and Iran attacked Russia with EMP weapons triggering a Russian nuclear attack on the middle east, would we launch on Russia? No, we would invite a retaliatory response from their submarine force, even if their land base ICBMs were disabled.
> 
> ...


If a rogue nation did they deed I think there are a few power countries that would take advantage of that and attack us on our soil. My guess is if a rogue nation did hit us with an EMP it would be with the secret help of a power player.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> -" "we are ready for a decisive battle against the U.S."


Decisive is right...Iran wouldn't last 3 days against the US. Not even CLOSE to a real threat. They can practice all they want...won't change or even affect the outcome. We could eliminate their ENTIRE military with just TWO squadrons of F-15E or F/A-18 aircraft. We wouldn't even need the F22 or F35.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> If a rogue nation did they deed I think there are a few power countries that would take advantage of that and attack us on our soil. My guess is if a rogue nation did hit us with an EMP it would be with the secret help of a power player.


You could be right. The US has few friends nowadays.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Walk softly and carry a big stick, last few years our stick has gone limp. jmo.


----------

